# Verkabelung von Anlage Verstärker usw.



## BabyMitSchnully (20. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,

ich habe ein Mischpult, ein Mikrofon, ein Vorverstärker und 2 Boxen.
Ich habe zu wenig Bass. Woran kann das liegen? Brauch ich eine Endstufe, oder eine extra Bassbox?

so ist es angeschlossen

MIC ----------------
_____________|--------Mischpult------|--------Vorverstärker------------|----------Boxen
CD-Spieler ------

Gruß


----------



## blackout (20. Mai 2007)

einen subwoofer brauchst da nocht oder anständige boxen


----------



## BabyMitSchnully (20. Mai 2007)

Das ist ja schon mal eine Aussage. Eigentlich habe ich super Boxen. Das sie so Bühnenboxen. Richtig fette. Aber ein Endverstärker oder eine Endstufe sind nichts zwingen erforderlich oder?


----------



## chmee (20. Mai 2007)

Was ist denn das für ein Vorverstärker ? Ich kenn den Begriff für ein Gerät, das einen Pegel auf Line-Pegel angleicht, anhebt.

Ein Verstärker hat irgendwelche Infos mit Watt-Werten (zB 2x400W RMS bei 4Ohm)
Sowas steht nicht auf einem Vorverstärker..

mfg chmee


----------



## PC Heini (20. Mai 2007)

Grüss Dich.

Klar brauchst Du noch nen Verstärker. Wie chmee schon sagte; Ein Vorverstärker liefert brauchbare Signale, die dann am Verstärkereingang abgenommen werden. 
Zum Vergleich: Nimm mal ne 12V Lampe ( Diene Boxen ) und versuche die mit 1.5V 
( Vorverstärker ) zum glimmen zu bringen. Geht nicht.
So verhält es sich mit dem Vorverstärker.
Wenn Du bis jetzt glück gehabt hast, kann es beim nächsten Versuch schon zu Ende sein, und der Vorverstärker geht in Rauch auf.


----------



## rattyrat666 (21. Juni 2007)

das sehe ich auch so
der verstärker wir dringend benötigt da ein vorverstärker nur dazu bestimmt ist das signal klanglich zu bearbeiten und zu mischen du kannst also getrost den vorverstärker weglassen und vom mischpult in einen verstärker oder auch endstufe zu gehen

gruss roland


----------



## FingerSkill (21. Juni 2007)

Ausser du hast Aktiv Boxen dann brauchste keinen Verstaerker


----------

